

The things not taught in school - rutkowski
http://www.micaelwidell.com/p/22/

======
barking
Also I'd add 2 other subjects, if that's the right word

Getting things done and

How to win friends and influence people

[Edit] actually make that 3, I'd also add

The Willpower Instinct

